# Blinging Your Own Bridle



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been thinking about "blinging" my own bridle; nothing too extreme just adding conchos with crystals on them and I might get brave and put crystals on the ear piece. Has anyone else done this? Where do you buy your conchos/crystals? Any tips or anything would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I got a belt and used the silver off of it to do my bridle


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very showy I love it


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

loveduffy said:


> I got a belt and used the silver off of it to do my bridle


Haha that's a good idea! :lol:


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been thinking of doing the same thing, and I never thought of stealing from one of my old belts, thanks!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I've made many tack sets..I'm actually currently working on two now, one English and one Western.

When it comes to blinging out tack you really want to make sure you have nice quality products, don't take short cuts..If you find a plain set you like there are a TON of different possibilities you can do. It's always awesome to make my own sets and I'm "prouder" of those sets.. 

Okay, you already have the bridle you like..You can Google "wholesale conchos" and find a ton of different styles and conchos to pick from, try to make sure they are screw conchos. If you want to add crystals, I always use Swarovski crystals, I buy them wholesale from a website (I'll post below) There are many different colors to pick from, whatever your taste or tack colors I promise there is a perfect color to match..Once you have your bridle, conchos, and crystals you always want to play with the set before punching holes for the conchos and gluing the crystals..Once you play with ideas and find out where you want the conchos, you punch holes where you want to place the conchos and just add the concho in that hole..When it comes to gluing the crystals down I always use E-6000 glue. It works the best and I haven't ever had any problems with crystals falling off. Walmart or any craft stores have the glue and a little tool, it's basically a plastic stick with wax on the end that you pick up the crystals with and place on the glue. Make sure you let everything completely dry before moving the tack around so the crystals don't move around or fall off..Also, if possible, keep the bridle in an area that doesn't get extremely cold. The cold weather will cause the glue to become brittle under the stone and make it easier for the stone to fall off if it gets hit on something..Be sure to clean the tack after it gets sweaty..

A very important thing when it comes to ordering the crystals..Always make sure they are Flatback crystals..Not Hotfix or roundback crystals..

This is the website I always order my crystals from. They are the cheapest here, you also order them in bulk to make it easier on yourself..I always order in "gross", a gross is 144 crystals..
Swarovski crystals wholesale, Rhinestones, Swarovski rhinestones wholesale - Crystals 2 Love
This is a color chart of all the crystals.
Swarovski rhinestone and crystal color chart - Crystals 2 Love
and a size chart..I usually use a 16ss..I've found it's just an all around great size and fits everything..You can always play with different sizes though.
Swarovski Rhinestone and Crystal Sizes - Crystals 2 Love


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> I've made many tack sets..I'm actually currently working on two now, one English and one Western.
> 
> When it comes to blinging out tack you really want to make sure you have nice quality products, don't take short cuts..If you find a plain set you like there are a TON of different possibilities you can do. It's always awesome to make my own sets and I'm "prouder" of those sets..
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the tips! I clean all my [show] tack after every use and keep it in my house. 
Someone told me that they used sand paper to rough up the back of the crystal and did the same if the concho was smooth to help the crystals hold better. Do you do that?


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Facebook

I've done several headstalls. I don't glue, and haven't tried it, so I have no idea how durable it is. I use a rim set and a special die for a punch to punch them.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Sinister said:


> Thanks so much for the tips! I clean all my [show] tack after every use and keep it in my house.
> Someone told me that they used sand paper to rough up the back of the crystal and did the same if the concho was smooth to help the crystals hold better. Do you do that?


You're welcome! I'm the same way, always a neat freak about my show tack..must stay clean!  I will rough up the leather where I'm going to place the stone. When it comes to the conchos I don't worry about it as much because you'll have the holes punched and screwed on. You can use the rims like CCH, but I haven't ever used them and I don't have problems with stones staying, its just personal preference..


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> You're welcome! I'm the same way, always a neat freak about my show tack..must stay clean!  I will rough up the leather where I'm going to place the stone. When it comes to the conchos I don't worry about it as much because you'll have the holes punched and screwed on. You can use the rims like CCH, but I haven't ever used them and I don't have problems with stones staying, its just personal preference..


The main reason I want to use the rims is because it'd match my breastplate better because it has the rims. 

Another question; is there a way to take out and replace different crystals on a concho like this: http://www.wholesalebyatlas.com/assets/Image/Product/detailsbig/CONCHO11.jpg


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

You can but it's annoying to pop the crystals out and you would have to order all of those different sizes to make it look right..I'm pretty sure you can buy those spur rowels plain and glue stones to them.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> You can but it's annoying to pop the crystals out and you would have to order all of those different sizes to make it look right..I'm pretty sure you can buy those spur rowels plain and glue stones to them.


Okay, but it could be done? Because the conchos I really wanted were these, http://www.wholesalebyatlas.com/assets/Image/Product/detailsbig/CDBLPIST.jpg and I haven't been able to find them plain and I don't like the berry conchos with pistols. :-|


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

It can be done, but that's a little iffy. Those are tiny crystals..I don't like the berry pistol conchos either..


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> I've made many tack sets..I'm actually currently working on two now, one English and one Western.
> 
> When it comes to blinging out tack you really want to make sure you have nice quality products, don't take short cuts..If you find a plain set you like there are a TON of different possibilities you can do. It's always awesome to make my own sets and I'm "prouder" of those sets..
> 
> ...


Ditto. This is exactly what I was going to post! Good luck and post pics of your finished product.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> It can be done, but that's a little iffy. Those are tiny crystals..I don't like the berry pistol conchos either..


I'm OCD about my tack and everything, and I don't think that if I put crystals on the berry concho that you'd be able to see the pistols..What do you think? I want the pistols because no one else around here is doing them, everyone has stars and crosses so I want something different. :lol: 



> Ditto. This is exactly what I was going to post! Good luck and post pics of your finished product.


I'll take pictures of the process cause I'll probably need advice and want people opinions LOL



These are the conchos I'm thinking about having, what do you guys think would look best?

REALLY love the pistols!


----------



## Horse4Ever (Mar 13, 2012)

^^^ 

I agree those pistols are amazing! I have to do this with my halter!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I looked around and I can't find any cool looking pistol conchos that aren't already blingy either..I would order one or two of those that you like, print the size chart out, and pop the crystals out..Then you can cut the little circles off of the size chart and see what size crystals you will need and just order those..You can probably pop them out easier with a tiny flathead screwdriver...Like the one you get in the pack to fix your glasses? If you really like those conchos I would go ahead and try it..I mean, if you're going to make something you want to love it, not just meh, okay with it. 

I'll definitely help if you have any questions once you get started!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I realize this is an old thread but is there any type of crystals that are sew-on? I'd love to bling up a nylon bridle, but am worried that the glue would not stick to the nylon. Also where do you find "nickle brass spots" like these on the bridle, http://www.thebrowncow.com/product.php?product=3039 ? Would they work for nylon?


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

EmilyJoy what about the kind that you rivet? You need a special tool to do it and strong hands! But it would last a while and I bet look good too.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

How do you rivet them on, what kind of tool? Can a person be sure that it won't poke the horse?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Ah-ha found a link and chatted with the assistant and came up with these, Spot,Round,Np,1/4",100pk - Springfield Leather Co. Inc. 
Which she said should work just as well with nylon as leather.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

You would want to get the ones where the backs are smooth and sit flush in the back so they are safe for the horse. The actual piece that you buy is in two pieces the front has the crystal and the back is what keeps it on.

I haven't done it on nylon but in leather you would map out where you want the rivet. Poke a small hole there (the size that the rivet needs to fit into) with a leather punch or nail and then place the top half of the rivet through the hole. Turn the halter over and place the back piece on and then you need to set it. I don't see why nylon would be different other then poking holes might ruin the integrity of the halter?

Some one might know better than me but you might be able to set them with a rubber mallet or plastic hammer (make sure you don't do this on your nice dining room table) or you can look into a leather riveter. They range in price from $50 to $100 + I think. If you use a hammer don't hit directly on the crystal cover it in cloth (old t shirt or something) to prevent scratching.


----------



## Winterose (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone who has done this have pictures?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

If I did the spots (or crystals), I'd do the designing on one layer only (whether you make your own bridle or un-stitch the layers of a bought one) and then sew a second layer (backing) to the first so that the backs of the spots/crystals are covered and more secured. A person could even re-enforce them with something like rubber cement.

For punching the holes in nylon, a hot needle or metal of the appropriate size would work.


----------



## RMHbaby (Jul 15, 2012)

This is an awesome thread!! I've wanted to try it by myself, but never knew where to start. Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

If I make a bridle I'm going to post the steps with pictures... But might not be for a while!  Too much stuff to do before winter.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Looking forward to pics!


----------



## sarahswindy (Mar 29, 2017)

I've used the gems and pearls recently from trendbar.com and it worked well! They are cheap and I matched my helmet and my horse's bridle.


----------



## Lucyallgood (May 13, 2018)

Do you use the flat back Swarovski crystals?


----------

